# Seeds got confiscated by Homeland security



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jul 3, 2008)

I just recieved my seed boutique order and it had already been opened and it had a letter in it saying that they found a banned substance......Luckily it was mailed to my buddies house in my buddies name. it came with a green homeland security sticker on it


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 3, 2008)

I'M SMOKEY JOE said:
			
		

> I just recieved my seed boutique order and it had already been opened and it had a letter in it saying that they found a banned substance......Luckily it was mailed to my buddies house in my buddies name. it came with a green homeland security sticker on it


 

:holysheep: *bummer, but it makes for a nice souveneer, eh*  :hubba:


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jul 3, 2008)

has this ever happened to anyone else that they actually send the envelope that was already searched through


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 3, 2008)

I'M SMOKEY JOE said:
			
		

> has this ever happened to anyone else that they actually send the envelope that was already searched through


 
*Happens all the time, most likely you are just an unlucky number, but prudence would suggest you dont order anything to that address or name ever again.*:hubba:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 3, 2008)

that SUX how many packs did you order? i liked how fast they got the seeds to me,but i didnt think they were very stealth.im not surprised at all,thats why i wont order more than a couple strains at a time...sorry to hear about the bad news,i wonder if they'll inform d.e.a.  this would also be another reason why you dont get em delivered to the same house your grow room or or garden is at.you were very smart for doin it that way.good luck-peace


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah I Had 3 Packs G13xnewyorkcitydiesel Some California Orange And Church Seeds All Fem 297 Bucks Worth Pretty Bad Luck


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 3, 2008)

ouuuuuccchhh  (good choices)


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jul 3, 2008)

tell me bout it i don't really know what to do i got two ladies flowering nicely off bagseed so i guess wait till they are done and order the seeds in my name to my grow address


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 3, 2008)

i'd suggest no more than 2 per order though them,more than that and its too obvious. (in my opinion)


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 3, 2008)

Always sad to hear when the sacred weed is oppressed ... what is seed boutique's policy ... will they resent the seeds if you proof that they were confiscated?:doh:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 3, 2008)

I quess no one is getting anything right now. I have had multiple "missing" orders now, no letters but no beans either. I did order 5 days after you so I will see if my buddy gets a letter. They have obviously caught on to the stealth shipping methods so the banks will need to change.


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 3, 2008)

I check SB policy ... and it's on the purchaser if the order is confiscated ... yeah ... that too bad ... some seed bank are like that though including dr  chronic ...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 3, 2008)

might wanna contact them and tell them what happened and tell em they've caught on to the "stealth" method =) if it happened to me,id tell them what happened and let them know that im a member of this forum and recommend them all the time and see if they wont help ya out.whats the worst thing that could happen,they tell you no? thats alot of money to be out on seeds.and not do anything.tell em you didnt find the package to be very stealth =)


----------



## nOob grower (Jul 4, 2008)

I was wondering how this worked being in the states.  Also what is the best way to make payment?  how many days does it take on average to recieve the package?  How often does something like this happen, that the seeds are confiscated?  Is it better to make a few purchases at diff times so they do not come together?


----------



## Bella420 (Jul 4, 2008)

I'M SMOKEY JOE said:
			
		

> 297 Bucks Worth Pretty Bad Luck



I just want to say to all who order beans.  If its not legal in your country you run the risk of losing them coming in so never spend more money than you are prepared to lose.  I hate that its not legal here but every time you order you take that gamble.  I hope you get some good beans smokey heres some
Bean Mojo for ya GL my friend


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jul 4, 2008)

yeah i just think of it as a gambling loss like poker or blackjack.....mod edit.....  You know.... our homeland security people are not any smarter then you and i are it would be easy to get it passed them wiht common sense.....


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2008)

Please don't discuss how they send it. It's a crap shoot for them. When I ordered (don't anymore). I would only order lesser expensive beans and only order 1-2 strains. Big orders I've seen get cuaght more often...prolly do to the size. Better to get a couple of strains and cross them yourself. then you won't run out. Or have a couple of freinds that grow different ones out and just trade within the border.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

like it matter is we discuss it or not,obviously theyve caught onto the "stealth" way of sending them.i think we need to contact them and let them know to change what theyre shipping in due to the fact that so many packages have been gettin intercepted...i dont know..thats my $.02


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jul 4, 2008)

yeah its all in how they ship it determines if we get it or not so we better be able to discuss it and hopefully we can inform them to change its in the best interest of their company. i have already tried contacting them twice no word from them yet!!!!!! www.seedboutique.com


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2008)

Man, thats a total bummer.    But hey, its better to get seeds confiscated then it would to have plants confiscated.  

Hope you have better luck next time.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 4, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> Always sad to hear when the sacred weed is oppressed ... what is seed boutique's policy ... will they resent the seeds if you proof that they were confiscated?:doh:


 
it's not the seed boutique's fault they were confiscated... if they weren't confiscated in the first place, one would have received them... they still honored their part of the deal....JMO


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jul 4, 2008)

yeah that is very true they did there part but it was not to discreet in my opinion it sucks to lose but good too know they shipped.....now my place to ship too is probably a redflag!!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 4, 2008)

Change spots.


----------



## BagSeed (Jul 4, 2008)

I'M SMOKEY JOE said:
			
		

> tell me bout it i don't really know what to do i got two ladies flowering nicely off bagseed so i guess wait till they are done and order the seeds in my name to my grow address


Maybe try a mail forewarding service or a PO box... I heard on another forum of mail forewarding services that like get the package delivered to them and then deliver to you... More stealthy if you get caught... I didn't read much into it though so i may have the concept totally wrong....


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jul 5, 2008)

why do you guys even mention the seed Co here?

I have recieved my orders within 7 days everytime. no tampering with my package.

I have ordered 3 times using a credit card. 2 different seed brokers.

I will not say who nor will I say how they came. it was very easy.

I think maybe certian areas of US maybe flagged?

Seeing how mine where packaged I dont know why anyone would suspect anything other than  what it appeared to be. 

it was very very clever.


----------



## jeffca (Jul 6, 2008)

I'M SMOKEY JOE said:
			
		

> I just recieved my seed boutique order and it had already been opened and it had a letter in it saying that they found a banned substance......Luckily it was mailed to my buddies house in my buddies name. it came with a green homeland security sticker on it



that sucks man, what state do you live in?


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jul 7, 2008)

i live in wisconsin i also used a prepaid credit card it sucks but that is just my luck i also wont order as many at a time next time i had 3 packs


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 7, 2008)

i live in michigan and had no problems with my beans from the bout.


----------



## risktaker27 (Jul 8, 2008)

i had good luck here in the states back in jan of this year i bought beans from the dope seeds from the joint doctor.bcseedking both places used very good stealth methods imo.good luck guys


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 8, 2008)

DEA sucks...
Seeds shouldn't be illegal anywhere.. That's awful... I'm sorry to read that..
By the way I was expecting some bud in the mail that never arrived.. It's the second time this happens both times sent from France... Seems to me French are also into mail control... 
It always works when sent from England or Bulgaria...
But seeds confiscated man... Total bummer...


----------



## andy52 (Jul 26, 2008)

took my order 2 weeks to get confirmation that it had been received and shipped.don't know how long it will take to receive them tho.


----------



## darin1972 (Aug 4, 2008)

all it would take for them to be on to it would be for them to order from some seed banks themselfs and see how it is packed.. the seed banks need to have several methods of stealth.... just my 2cents


----------



## andy52 (Aug 4, 2008)

i got mine,very stealth way.i was worried though.i ordered pretty big.i will not order that much again.i still await the doc. hope it come thru,pretty good order there also.600 plus.  i figured on ordering just 2 orders big enough to not have to order for a very long time.if doc comes thru,i will have seeds for yrs counting clones i take off each strain.mothers are the answer.sorry for your bad fortune.


----------

